# Support for spouses/partners/significant others



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi. First of all, I wanted to say that my husband, who suffers from derealisation, has posted here, and you have been very helpful, so thank you.

Now, forgive me if I've posted in the wrong place, but I was wondering if there was any type of support for the loved ones of people suffering from DP/DR. Just to see if there is someone who could understand the things that we have to deal with, like having to arrange some things in our lives around their anxieties, for example not being able to plan a holiday in advance because your spouse doesn't know if he will be able to handle traveling.

Even though we try to be as understanding and as helpful as possible, sometimes we need a place to vent without making the ones with DP/DR feel guilty, because we know that they didn't ask for and don't want the DP/DR.

P.S. I am the one who introduced my husband to this board in the first place and found out the name for his condition.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Just refrain from giving them any weird looks and give plenty of massages. Works well enough with me. We're pretty simple folk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

My husband already says that my massages help.

Can't promise about the weird looks, though.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you. That was great advice.


----------

